# Napolitan:  int’a’ vita serv’ a cazzimm



## vkatsifos

Ciao a tutti! Sono traduttore e ho trovato una frase in napoletano che non so come tradurrla. La frase e':* int’a’ vita serv’ a cazzimm’*
Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

You didn't post any context and you didn't even say in what language you expect people to translate it..


----------



## vkatsifos

Paulfromitaly said:


> You didn't post any context and you didn't even say in what language you expect people to translate it..


Grazie per la risposta. E' una frase che dice una nonna ed e' isolata nel testo. Ovviamente voglio prima di tutto la traduzione in italiano, e poi vedo come la posso interpretate in greco.

Mi servirebbe la traduzione in italiano. Grazie


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao
"nella vita serve la _ __cazzimma_".


----------



## vkatsifos

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao
> "nella vita serve la _ __cazzimma_".


Grazie di cuore. Questa cazzimma e' un termine che include molte nozioni. Cerchero' di adattarlo nel testo greco.


----------



## bearded

Io tradurrei (liberamente) la frase così: nella vita occorre essere furbi e sicuri di sé.


----------



## vkatsifos

bearded said:


> Io tradurrei (liberamente) la frase così: nella vita occorre essere furbi e sicuri di sé.


Mi sembra che sia la piu' giusta per il mio testo. Grazie!


----------

